
Amazon rumor sends Bitcoin surging to record highs - dpgowan
https://thenextweb.com/cryptocurrency/2017/10/13/amazon-rumor-sends-bitcoin-surging-record-highs
======
iopuy
Had not heard this rumor yet, thanks. If Amazon does in fact accept Bitcoin,
$5700 sounds like a steal.

